# Rimadyl vs. Tramadol ?



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

For my own info, when would I use Rimadyl vs. Tramadol... When is the extra 'kick' needed in Tramadol?? Pls assume full ignorance


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Rimadyl is an anti imflammatory, so it helps pain caused by inflammation. Tramadol is a painkiller only, so it will help with pain caused by inflammation, but it won't do anything about the inflammation itself.

As to the extra kick . . . I'm not sure what you mean. I take a narcotic for pain daily, and Tramadol for "breakthrough" pain, basically an extra surge of pain beyond the "background level" pain that is normal for me. This is standard pain management for humans. I don't have any inflammation, so an anti inflammatory would be pointless. (Though I do take advil when I get period cramps. Oddly, while narcotics do nothing for that, advil works like magic.)

I have no idea if a dog can take Rimadyl and Tramadol, though if they can, I think it would be Rimadyl for inflammation background pain and Tramadol when they're showing signs of pain beyond that.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool! Thanks !! Your explanation is very clear.

Rimadyl was prescribed for arthritis and for after teeth cleaning and neutering (minor procedures). We haven't used Rimadyl for arthritis yet, thankfully, but for other dogs, it looked like a miracle cure.

No experience with Tramadol, but I guess it might be used for major surgery. (I know that both are used with dogs).


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Tramadol is fairly heavy duty for dogs, and usually used post surgery or when Rimadyl won't work or stops working.

You're welcome.


----------



## Juramentado (Sep 24, 2012)

i thought this is a pokemon battle thread


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Rimadyl is an NSAID and Tramadol is a non opiate pain reliever. They can be given together.
If you are having arthritis issues, look into doing a loading dose of Adequan. It actually helps replace joint fluid which relieves pain/swelling. It can be used in conjunction with NSAIDs and pain killers, but many people find that they don't need them for their pet after the month of Adequan.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

@Nikes - My dog has just been diagnosed with beginning arthritis in one hip... minimal symptoms, diagnosed by gentle hyperextension.
I don't need to treat him yet. What would Adequan do for him and roughly how expensive for a 65 lb dog ?


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

When Legend had an issue with severe pain in his neck, he was given both Rimadyl and Tramadol. I only knew they were both pain meds, so I was confused why he needed both, but now I know!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

hanksimon said:


> @Nikes - My dog has just been diagnosed with beginning arthritis in one hip... minimal symptoms, diagnosed by gentle hyperextension.
> I don't need to treat him yet. What would Adequan do for him and roughly how expensive for a 65 lb dog ?


Adequan will help the body produce more joint lubrication. It doesn't contain painkillers, but often dogs (and other animals) get relief because the reason they were feeling pain,is the bone grinding on bone. The additional fluid reduces the friction, so less/no pain. It also reduces continued damage. It's one of the few nuetroceuticles (sp?) proven to actually work. The loading dose is 1 shot every 4 days for a month. Then repeat in 6 months - 1 yr depending on when animal starts showing stiffness. The cost of a loading dose is between 245.00 - 300.00 depending on where you buy it. (many vets will price match Pedmeds.com or other internet sites). Your vet can show you how to give the shot, and then you can do them yourself. It's really easy to do. There are very few side effects. (can have stomach upset/irritation at injection site). I've never personally seen or heard of any side effects. You can give other pain killers/NSAIDs if needed, as there isn't anything it reacts badly with.
If it cost say 290. and you do it yrly, then it breaks down to 24.16 a month. So it is pretty cheap if you calculate it that way.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

FWIW, I've seen some nasty reactions to rimadyl and tramadol seems a lot easier on organ function. 

I use an even safer pain reliever called Previcox that my vet recommended.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Adverse reactions to NSAIDS (which both Rimadyl and Previcox are) are a drug class issue, not an individual drug issue. No one is really any "safer" than any other. This is a recent review comparing them. If you don't want to read the whole thing, the conclusion pretty much covers it.


I like using Rimadyl and Tramadol together. Since they work by completely different mechanisms and there are no adverse interactions, they compliment each other really well. IME Tramadol isn't usually a strong enough pain reliever to stand alone, but I will use it that way in dogs who can't tolerate NSAIDs for some reason.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

My severely dysplastic and crippled old dog was on Rimadyl, tramadol, and amantadine, along with cosequin and fish oil. DAILY. She was on this mess of meds for 4 years before we lost control of the pain.


----------

